# Norway To Breakers??



## CROIXLMTUSA (Jun 29, 2005)

As reported on 12.28.05. there are rumors that a final sale and disposition of the SS Norway to breakers has come to pass. This has been preliminarily reported at www.maritimematters.com which has a sadly accurate record with regards to ships and their ends. I am sure I am not alone in heaving a great sad sigh about the passing of yet another classic liner to the Indian beaches. 

While I wish she could be saved, I do realize the feasibility of such a venture is difficult and expensive. The Queen Mary's fate hangs in the balance as well, and she is largely restored or original compared to the Norways heavy reconstruction.

I do hope that I can get to either Malaysia or India before she is just a heap of scrap to lay my eyes on her ONE LAST TIME.

Any new or different info welcomed and appreciated .
Happy New Year
CROIX


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Sad end to the last of the great French Transatlantic liners.


----------

